# Plow turn signals, where's the best place to hook up??



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I have a 2002 Superduty and am in process of mounting up my Meyer plow. Where would be the best place to hook the plow turn signals up to the truck? I was thinking of splicing into the harness just behind the front turnsignal fixtures, (I have done this in the past), but was not sure if there was a better place to do this. The guage of the stock wire in the harness look's lighter than what I have seen in past trucks and was concirned about possible overload. Anybody have any ideas?? Thanks in advance. Jake.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

thats exactly were i have spliced all mine,never had any troubles,in fact my first plow was dealer installed and when i took it off to put on another truck that is were they spliced also,there are several plow techs on this site and i think they would also agree,i'm sure they will also respond.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks Arc Burn for your reply. I just needed to double check if there was anything different with the new trucks. Thanks again. Jake.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

My light setup has been bothering me for quite some time. I finally had the truck in for something else to be done on the plow. So they replaced the light assemblies as well as rewiring the lights. The western dealer got it all right...well almost. I now have high/lo beams, something I did not have before. I have working turnsignals, with the plow lights off? They must have not checked their work, with the lights on the right signal doesnt blink right(plow lights). For some reason the right light is as dim as hell compared to the left one. So instead of picking up the truck tonight...they get to spend some more time fixing it. For the money I spent today on labor, those lights should be able to drive the truck home themselves.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

HD61CUIN, It sounds like you have a ground problem on the right side assembly. (loose wire/bad connection). I had a similar problem with my oldest Western plow. It used to have the original round metal headlights with separate turnsignals. Rust built up inside after years of use thus causing a grounding problem. I wound up running a separate ground wire up to the fixture. Problem solved. Jake.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Not sure on the Fords,but a lot of the newer truck mfgs don't recommend hooking up anything additional to the factory circuits.You could tie in behind the turn signals,but why not add a relay to the circuit to prevent overlaoding anything.Same goes for the running lights.If you want more info or a schematic drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

wyldman,this is the way they have spliced for years and your going straight to relays with that wire anyways,not saying its right,but thats the way they are being spliced?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes,that's the way it's always been done,but it can cause problems.The newer trucks use much smaller wiring,smaller switch contacts,and smaller electronic flashers,which can easily be overloaded.Most of the turn signal\marker wiring IS NOT run through relays,only the headlamps are.Even then with the headlamps,it still draws the power through the headlamp switch,the relay is just used to switch it when the plow is connected.

Our western plows have 4 marker\turn bulbs (2 in each headlamp),which it think draw about 4 amps when they are on.Add that up with all the more lights mfgs are putting on the trucks,plus all the stuff we like to add,ie:clearance lamps,trailer wiring,etc,and it can cause problems.Then add the fact that wiring and bulb sockets corrode,grounds become bad,which all drives up the current draw.

Tap into the wires with solder and good heatshrink (the adhesive lined stuff),prefferably inside the truck (under steering column,no corrosion,easy access)and run those outputs to relays powered from the battery with an inline fuse.It also makes it easier to diagnose faults,as you can do all you testing at the relay.Do the same for your headlamps,and you'll never have many problems with switches and wiring.The key is to isolate the plow wiring from the truck wiring,so if the plow lamps short out,it just blows the inline fuse,and doesn't fry the truck.

One of these days I'll post a wiring diagram from one of our trucks and you'll see how easy and simple it is,and the protection it provides.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Well I am happy, I have all new plow lights that now work properly. The dealer found his mistake...a bad ground. Like I said the problem was his... Tonight I got to give the lights a workout. First I had to repair a boo boo, I broke my headlight switch. Pulled the lights on and the rod for the switch kept going all the way out into my hand. So I "hotwired" the lights to get them going so I could do my residential jobs. I will have to stop at ford on Thursday to get a new switch. Go figure all that work and I break $15 switch.


----------

